# Gap year



## Lorahh95 (Mar 4, 2015)

Hi all, 

I'm a Uk citizen (20 yrs) and looking into/wanting to do a gap year in NZ, however a little stuck on how to get started with arrangements, how to do it, where to go etc so any help or suggestions would be amazing!

I'd like to do it for up to a year, I have a sports coaching (BTEC extended level 3) qualification and have previously worked as a receptionist, bar worker, waitress and have been working on an international equestrian yard for a couple of years now.

I don't mind what i'd do but I'd like time to work but also to enjoy myself, relax a little and meet new people so working 60/70 hours a week wouldn't work.

If anyone has any contacts that might be able to help that'd be amazing! 
Thanks


----------



## Kiwijock (Mar 4, 2015)

*Coming to Kiwiland*

Hi 

Like you I'm (very) new to this site
I'm actually using it with the intention of spending a spell in Spain.
I presently live in Auckland

Can't give you the details re work visa but shouldn't be an issue
As to work possibilities shouldn't be a problem especially when you've got experience in the hospitality industries.

If I was you (assuming you're OK with backpacking) I'd start off with a trip on something like what used to be called the Magic Bus
It's now kiwiexperience.com

There's actually one or two companies offering the same kind off hop on hop off service for backpackers.

Maybe for starters and to get a feel for the people and the country.
Take a short return trip up North to Cape Reinga and return to Auckland. Then make a decision.
Hope this helps

Stan


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

Lorahh95 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I'm a Uk citizen (20 yrs) and looking into/wanting to do a gap year in NZ, however a little stuck on how to get started with arrangements, how to do it, where to go etc so any help or suggestions would be amazing!
> 
> ...


WHV or Working Holiday Visa is for you.
Have a look on the Immigration NZ website for details and criteria/requirements to apply and secure one from the UK. 
www.immigration.govt.nz


----------



## nzbargainhunter (Apr 2, 2015)

Yes working holiday visa is def the way to go. Once you've got a job that likes you there's a good chance they can apply to extend your position for longer. There's a few websites that specialise in recruiting overseas applicants to NZ. And even a student job search site too - wonder if you can list on there? Prob best to get your job visa before you apply for anything though as employers will not consider you until you can legally work here.


----------

